# Free HRD Workshop in Beaumont, Texas



## SHARON E. AVILA (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Renee Utley will be conducting a free HRD workshop in Beaumont, Texas on February 9th, 2014. Both land and water will be included. On February 10th, Sgt. Utley will conduct a certification test for those interested. The cost of the certification test is $50.00. Should anyone have questions, or wish to register for this event, please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

This event is being coordinated by National Center for K-9 Training (www.k9trainingcenters.com)

Sincerely,
Sharon Avila


----------

